# Best FM Freq For All Markets



## xcel (Sep 13, 2004)

Can we start this thread and have all sirius users that use an FM freq in thier car, post the best freq to use in thier respective markets. thanks I think it would be a huge help.

I currently live in West Palm Beach, Fl and find that 90.1fm is the best, that is far from fcc used station, and pirate stations.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a JVC Sirius car unit. The FM frequencies are in use in my area enough that it interferes with the JVC's FM signal quite often. I had a old tape adapter unit left over from my Sony Walkman CD player which allowed it to be played thru the car tape deck. NO more interference, just crystal clear Sirius sound now.  The tape deck adapter was bought separately at Best Buy, BTW.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

In Kansas City about the only frequency I found that works okay is 103.7 FM. I have to make sure to retract my car antenna or sometimes I get interference from KEYN 103.7 in Wichita, Kan.


----------

